# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hof stemt in met pillentest moordenaar

## Ronald68

LEEUWARDEN - De 45-jarige moordenaar van Murkje de Vries uit Kootstertille krijgt een antidepressivum, om te testen of hij die zo'n sterke invloed op hem hebben als hij zelf beweert. Het gerechtshof stemde met de test in, voor de behandeling van de strafzaak in hoger beroep.

bron: Waterstad FM

Lees hier het stuk uit de Leeuwarder courant

----------

